# roundcube-1.3.6,1 orphaned after the last flavorize update



## VladiBG (May 3, 2018)

Hello all,
after the yesterday update of the `roundcube`, `pkg version` report the port as "orphaned: mail/roundcube" even the port is there and it's with the same version. The freshport site reporting that there's two different changes with the same version

13 Apr 2018 07:19:32 
1.3.6,1 Update to 1.3.6 release.

02 May 2018 16:16:00 
1.3.6,1 flavorize mail/roundcube and plugins.

After i delete the old roundcube-1.3.6,1 with `pkg delete roundcube` and installed again from /usr/ports/mail/roundcube the new port is reported by pkg version as roundcube-php56-1.3.6,1

There's no any info into /usr/ports/UPDATING regarding the name change of this port.


----------



## rigoletto@ (May 3, 2018)

The port name doesn't changed, it is still called mail/roundcube. What changed was the package name because it is now FLAVORed.

FLAVORed ports create a package with the name of the port + the FLAVOR sulfix. If you build mail/roundcube using the php72 FLAVOR the package will be called roundcude-php72, and so on.


----------



## SirDice (May 4, 2018)

Easily solved with `pkg set -n roundcube:roundcube-php56`


----------



## VladiBG (May 4, 2018)

Thanks for the reply SirDice
I just deinstall and install the port again. Btw how often you guys update your ports? I'm trying to do it every weekend but it consume me too much time to test first everything in off line virtualized environment and if everything is updating without issue then to do the actual update on the servers.


----------



## SirDice (May 4, 2018)

VladiBG said:


> I just deinstall and install the port again.


Yeah, that'll work too.


VladiBG said:


> Btw how often you guys update your ports?


Weekly. But I have everything set up using my own repositories. 



> I'm trying to do it every weekend but it consume me too much time to test first everything in off line visualized environment and if everything is updating without issue then to do the actual update on the servers.


Use packages instead of ports. And perhaps use the quarterly branch. That's only updated once every three months and for specific security and stability issues. So there's a lot less "in flux". The latest branch is in constant motion, there are typically multiple updates on a daily basis.


----------

